# Stephen Rice vs Paul van Nevel, Brabant vs huelgas ensembles?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Who is better overall who has more to offer im sold to Stephen rice Brabant ensemble i only haave like one cd of Paulvan nevel or two, one of them being Jacob Clements non papa wich did not grab fully my attention so i just dont know what are the best accomplishement of him and his ensemble?


----------

